# Pensacola/Escambia bay 5/19



## fsu alex (Aug 3, 2011)

Dabutcher and I left out of Archie Glover around 5 a.m. We made a long run across a choppy bay to an area where dabutcher sight fished some trout and reds yesterday to see if we could get a good topwater bite. We fished for maybe five minutes and had a double hook up. We both landed two cookie cutter trout measuring 22". A little further down dabutcher caught a 20" red fish that crushed his super spook jr. The bite wasn't as good as we thought it would be,so we changed spots. We almost immediately started catching some monster trout. I caught one that pushed 6lbs and a few more 5lbers. Dabutcher had a real nice redfish break him off on some rocks. We moved to another spot and caught a few more huge trout and a 24" redfish. 

Final tally:30+/- specks 15"-26"
2 reds 20"and 24"
Fish were caught on Yozuri shishimi,super spook jr ,and Slayer SSB.


----------



## dehook (Jul 21, 2008)

*nice*

Good job Alex and David. Y'all are tearing them up. :thumbup:


----------



## Hawkseye (Feb 17, 2012)

Looks like you're just east of the Garcon Point bridge.


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

As much as it pains me, I must give Alex some credit for winning with humility. I was throwing a mirrodine and he was throwing a slayer. In about a 10 minute period he caught four 5 lb trout forcing me to change to the slayer. I immediately catch a couple of 15 inch trout and he follows with a 6 lb monster and another 5 pounder. To add more salt to my wound, the redfish I lost probably was the result of a poor braid to leader connection. As always Alex's encouraging words put me at ease. He told me that catching a bunch of 5+ pound trout is not really as much fun as it looks.


----------



## fsu alex (Aug 3, 2011)

dabutcher said:


> As much as it pains me, I must give Alex some credit for winning with humility. I was throwing a mirrodine and he was throwing a slayer. In about a 10 minute period he caught four 5 lb trout forcing me to change to the slayer. I immediately catch a couple of 15 inch trout and he follows with a 6 lb monster and another 5 pounder. To add more salt to my wound, the redfish I lost probably was the result of a poor braid to leader connection. As always Alex's encouraging words put me at ease. He told me that catching a bunch of 5+ pound trout is not really as much fun as it looks.


Hey,I told you I would put you on another red to take the sting out of the one you lost,and that's what I did. I'm just glad the big trout were hungry today!


----------



## wflgator (Oct 1, 2007)

dabutcher said:


> As much as it pains me, I must give Alex some credit for winning with humility. I was throwing a mirrodine and he was throwing a slayer. In about a 10 minute period he caught four 5 lb trout forcing me to change to the slayer. I immediately catch a couple of 15 inch trout and he follows with a 6 lb monster and another 5 pounder. To add more salt to my wound, the redfish I lost probably was the result of a poor braid to leader connection. As always Alex's encouraging words put me at ease. He told me that catching a bunch of 5+ pound trout is not really as much fun as it looks.


Sounds like my brother!


----------



## todd in the bay (Oct 3, 2007)

Yes, good job guys. Teri and I got these two at least.


----------



## Bryson13 (Apr 22, 2008)

Nice job guys! Glad those fish were chewing some! I know some of the ones dabutcher & I saw on Saturday were a wee bit snobby! David did manage to sight fish this one!


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

Thanks for posting the picture. It was a lot of fun throwing on those big trout and the occassional slot red in that clear shallow water.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

A slayer, is that made by DOA?


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Randall2point0 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> A slayer, is that made by DOA?


No it is its own line by a buddy of mine in Jacksonville. It's called Slayer inc. look them up great baits hot spots carries them and there jig heads!


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

Just checked them out, looks decent. Y'all were throwing the stick bait ones? I'm starting to think I'm just not meant to catch fish with jerk baits. Past two times I have gone fishIng I have thrown a 5" Bass Assasin paddle tail with one bump and that's in. Worked it a few different ways, slow bumps on the bottom and then fast....


----------



## fsu alex (Aug 3, 2011)

The Slayer SSB is an amazing bait. I've used a lot of different jerk baits and none of them have produced as many fish. It's definitely my go to bait.


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

I can vouch for Alex's success with the slayer. I've seen him catch 8 trout over 5 lbs and many 3 to 4 lb fish on the bait in the last month. I've also caught my biggest trout of the year on the slayer ssb. I don't know what it is about the bait but big trout like it better than any soft plastic that I've ever used.


----------



## Jeff Russell (Jun 16, 2008)

Ah the Slayer Inc. SSB doin more work! Love that bait. Nice work Alex! We need to get up sometime and fish bro!


----------



## fsu alex (Aug 3, 2011)

Jeff Russell said:


> Ah the Slayer Inc. SSB doin more work! Love that bait. Nice work Alex! We need to get up sometime and fish bro!


Definitely! Do you ever fish off a boat?


----------

